# UTM (Windows 11)



## Ledvyc (9 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,

J'ai créé une machine virtuelle de Windows 11 avec "UTM" mais j'ai ce message à chaque fois que j'arrive sur le Bureau, pour tant j'ai téléchargé la dernière version de Windows.

UTM > https://mac.getutm.app/

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


Cordialement


----------



## Locke (9 Septembre 2022)

Ledvyc a dit:


> J'ai créé une machine virtuelle de Windows 11 avec "UTM" mais j'ai ce message à chaque fois que j'arrive sur le Bureau, pour tant j'ai téléchargé la dernière version de Windows.


Non, en bas à droite il est bien mentionné que tu utilises une version d'évaluation sans n° de licence, donc avec une date d'expiration. Il faut télécharger le fichier .iso depuis le site officiel de Microsoft... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows11 ...mais sans n° de licence au bout d'un moment certains réglages dans les paramètres seront limités.


----------



## Ledvyc (9 Septembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Non, en bas à droite il est bien mentionné que tu utilises une version d'évaluation sans n° de licence, donc avec une date d'expiration. Il faut télécharger le fichier .iso depuis le site officiel de Microsoft... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows11 ...mais sans n° de licence au bout d'un moment certains réglages dans les paramètres seront limités.


Ok, mais ton lien ne marche pas


----------



## Locke (9 Septembre 2022)

Ledvyc a dit:


> Ok, mais ton lien ne marche pas


C'est toi qui a un problème, depuis le temps que je renvoie sur ce lien officiel de chez Microsoft je m'en serais aperçu.


----------



## Ledvyc (9 Septembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> C'est toi qui a un problème, depuis le temps que je renvoie sur ce lien officiel de chez Microsoft je m'en serais aperçu.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 266349


Oui, ok c'est bon  merci.


----------

